# Wine Cooler + Fermentation Cooler



## koolmoto (Jul 22, 2020)

I have been going back and forth on what to do... I live in an area with relatively hot summer days and we don't have AC. This is obviously an issue for storing my wine and fermentation vessels. Right now, I have 3 carboys in a large plastic bin full of water and I replace a frozen water bottle twice a day. I was thinking about making an insulated shed outside and equipping it with an AC unit or renting a climate controlled storage facility, but I think it might be better to get a large wine fridge that allows me to remove racks and store carboys. Does anyone have any suggestions on a fridge capable of this? I was looking at the Allavino 2X-YHWR172-2SW Wine Refrigerator and think it might work. Any suggestions?


----------



## Johnd (Jul 22, 2020)

koolmoto said:


> I have been going back and forth on what to do... I live in an area with relatively hot summer days and we don't have AC. This is obviously an issue for storing my wine and fermentation vessels. Right now, I have 3 carboys in a large plastic bin full of water and I replace a frozen water bottle twice a day. I was thinking about making an insulated shed outside and equipping it with an AC unit or renting a climate controlled storage facility, but I think it might be better to get a large wine fridge that allows me to remove racks and store carboys. Does anyone have any suggestions on a fridge capable of this? I was looking at the Allavino 2X-YHWR172-2SW Wine Refrigerator and think it might work. Any suggestions?


If you’re handy, or can do some light carpentry, an old fridge that you build your own shelf / storage system in can be quite economical, you’ll just need to add a temp controller, as fridges will overcool your wine. That won’t help with fermentation. An A/C’d insulated shed would be your catch all solution.


----------



## koolmoto (Jul 22, 2020)

Johnd said:


> If you’re handy, or can do some light carpentry, an old fridge that you build your own shelf / storage system in can be quite economical, you’ll just need to add a temp controller, as fridges will overcool your wine. That won’t help with fermentation. An A/C’d insulated shed would be your catch all solution.


Hi Johnd, that's a great idea- I hadn't thought of that. Putting an old fridge I get for cheap on a temp control circuit so it shuts off when it gets below a certain temp. That sounds a lot cheaper than a brand new wine fridge.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 22, 2020)

koolmoto said:


> Hi Johnd, that's a great idea- I hadn't thought of that. Putting an old fridge I get for cheap on a temp control circuit so it shuts off when it gets below a certain temp. That sounds a lot cheaper than a brand new wine fridge.



Also, check out this thread by @NorCal for inspiration: Cold box wine storage project


----------



## koolmoto (Jul 22, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> Also, check out this thread by @NorCal for inspiration: Cold box wine storage project


What an incredibly inspiring thread! I think this is what I shall do. Thanks!


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jul 23, 2020)

IF your area is HOT, I would start with 4 inch insulation board, not a fridge intended for a room temperature space.
In Houston I had a bolt together metal sandwich panel cool shed for work, insulation board is basically self supporting and panels are available with other finishes as glass fiber or wafer board for folks that want to build their own.


----------



## koolmoto (Jan 2, 2021)

Finally finished the wine cellar after getting some great initial suggestions from NorCal. Can't wait to fill it up with all the wine I will make in the coming years! It is well insulated and has an inkbird controller for a small AC and space heater. Since I don't have much wine to store, I'm currently using it as a fermentation room. Works great! 

Here's the progression from computer drawing to functional cellar:


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 2, 2021)

koolmoto said:


> Finally finished the wine cellar after getting some great initial suggestions from NorCal. Can't wait to fill it up with all the wine I will make in the coming years! It is well insulated and has an inkbird controller for a small AC and space heater. Since I don't have much wine to store, I'm currently using it as a fermentation room. Works great!
> 
> Here's the progression from computer drawing to functional cellar:
> View attachment 69999
> ...



Fantastic job! That'll keep you and your wine happy for many years. But you put the door on backwards.


----------



## koolmoto (Jan 2, 2021)

Boatboy24 said:


> Fantastic job! That'll keep you and your wine happy for many years. But you put the door on backwards.


Thanks! Haha you noticed. The door was actually put in this way since we thought it would be easier to wheel in large carts and barrels. Kinda gives it a bit more space when maneuvering in at a diagonal.


----------



## Manny FRIAS (Jan 3, 2021)

Congrats , that's an amazing job! 
Did you purchase the racks, or built them yourself?


----------



## koolmoto (Jan 3, 2021)

Manny FRIAS said:


> Congrats , that's an amazing job!
> Did you purchase the racks, or built them yourself?


Thanks! I built them myself. Had to buy a chop saw and cordless brad nailer to make the job take a reasonable amount of time and effort. They look more impressive from afar. Up close you can see things don’t line up perfectly and there are nails sticking out here and there, but still very functional! Hehe


----------



## Manny FRIAS (Jan 3, 2021)

Absolutely, looks great. Now, enjoy filling all those racks


----------



## Bossbaby (Jan 3, 2021)

A wine room everyone needs! Nice work..


----------



## Bossbaby (Jan 3, 2021)

I saw once a room like this in basement and a glass ceiling so you could view the room through the kitchen floor, a very neat idea.


----------

